# California Black License Plates YOM Question



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it possible to get some custom black license plates made (original 3 letter 3 number style) and pass them off as OG plates and have them registered through the YOM program? Some of the metal replicas look pretty good. Anybody tried this before ??


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 8 2011, 04:34 AM~19814369
> *Is it possible to get some custom black license plates made (original 3 letter 3 number style) and pass them off as OG plates and have them registered through the YOM program?  Some of the metal replicas look pretty good.  Anybody tried this before ??
> *


i was told by a friend of mine as long as the numbers or letters u wanna use are good,it shouldnt be a problem.

i even hear of some people getting the new white plates and using those same numbers or letters to make a old plate.


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 7 2011, 11:32 PM~19814954
> *i was told by a friend of mine as long as the numbers or letters u wanna use are good,it shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> i even hear of some people getting the new white plates and using those same numbers or letters to make a old plate.
> *



:0 No shit do you know if thats just for California or with every state? I cant find SHIT on NC's DMV site


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Feb 8 2011, 03:23 AM~19816330
> *:0 No shit do you know if thats just for California or with every state? I cant find SHIT on NC's DMV site
> *


Every state is different.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 7 2011, 09:32 PM~19814954
> *i was told by a friend of mine as long as the numbers or letters u wanna use are good,it shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> i even hear of some people getting the new white plates and using those same numbers or letters to make a old plate.
> *


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

http://www.licenseplates.tv/ 


you can have have them made :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 7 2011, 09:34 PM~19814369
> *Is it possible to get some custom black license plates made (original 3 letter 3 number style) and pass them off as OG plates and have them registered through the YOM program?  Some of the metal replicas look pretty good.  Anybody tried this before ??
> *


 :nono: Not in California, the DMV will not let you use any combination of the original style 3 letters and 3 numbers on personalized plates. But, if you have existing plates on your car that are the original 3 letter 3 number style and are in bad shape, you can have them repopped by one of these companies that does custom plates. What is the YOM program that you're refering to?


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 7 2011, 10:32 PM~19814954
> *i was told by a friend of mine as long as the numbers or letters u wanna use are good,it shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> i even hear of some people getting the new white plates and using those same numbers or letters to make a old plate.
> *


I'm in the process of doin that in Cali right now. I'm doin custom AAA ### plates that I already ordered tha black and yellows before ordering the white ones. But they look nice anyway  . But I should know soon if I could use them


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 8 2011, 08:49 PM~19822543
> *:nono: Not in California, the DMV will not let you use any combination of the original style 3 letters and 3 numbers on personalized plates. But, if you have existing plates on your car that are the original 3 letter 3 number style and are in bad shape, you can have them repopped by one of these companies that does custom plates. What is the YOM program that you're refering to?
> *


  DAM IT guess that ruins my plan!  Well they make good wall decorations now!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 8 2011, 07:49 PM~19822543
> *:nono: Not in California, the DMV will not let you use any combination of the original style 3 letters and 3 numbers on personalized plates. But, if you have existing plates on your car that are the original 3 letter 3 number style and are in bad shape, you can have them repopped by one of these companies that does custom plates. What is the YOM program that you're refering to?
> *


Year of Manufacture plates. You can now register black plates on a car that originally came with them. You need a good pair of plates that are DMV clear. I want to try to have some custom made, and pass them off as OG to register them. Anybody tried it ???


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 8 2011, 07:57 PM~19822648
> *Year of Manufacture plates.  You can now register black plates on a car that originally came with them.  You need a good pair of plates that are DMV clear.  I want to try to have some custom made, and pass them off as OG to register them.  Anybody tried it ???
> *



 :dunno:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 8 2011, 08:57 PM~19822648
> *Year of Manufacture plates.  You can now register black plates on a car that originally came with them.  You need a good pair of plates that are DMV clear.  I want to try to have some custom made, and pass them off as OG to register them.  Anybody tried it ???
> *


Wow interesting, before they only allowed them on 62 or 63 and older cars. That's good to know. Now I get where your going with this. Possibly using your initials or a combination of letters and numbers that have a meaning to you but registering them as if they were originals. I'd be interested to know if it works. I really wanted the 3 letter 3 number combo but they didn't allow it 4 yrs ago when I got my plates. My sister in law works for the DMV, I'll find out what she knows about this next time I see her.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if it is legal in California to have your current white and blue number lic plates (like plates on a new car ) Custom Painted black and yellow numbers (like the old style plates). Ive seen blk n yellow plates on newer cars but wanna know if it is legal?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 8 2011, 10:34 PM~19824306
> *Wow interesting, before they only allowed them on 62 or 63 and older cars. That's good to know. Now I get where your going with this. Possibly using your initials or a combination of letters and numbers that have a meaning to you but registering  them as if they were originals. I'd be interested to know if it works. I really wanted the 3 letter 3 number combo but they didn't allow it 4 yrs ago when I got my plates. My sister in law works for the DMV, I'll find out what she knows about this next time I see her.
> 
> 
> ...


They won't allow you to personalize in the AAA ### style.  Your plates do look good though. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Feb 8 2011, 10:56 PM~19824457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Feb 9 2011, 04:46 AM~19825089
> *Does anyone know if it is legal in California to have your current white and blue number lic plates (like plates on a new car ) Custom Painted black and yellow numbers (like the old style plates). Ive seen blk n yellow plates on newer cars but wanna know if it is legal?
> *


years ago i had an impala that i got with newer plates i then painted them the colores of the car. i got pulled over the next day and got a ticket for altering state property i said fine how about if i make them the old yellow/black? i was told by the cop and the judge that is is illegal to mess with car plates becuse even though you payed for them they are still state property and can not be altered under state law :angry:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 9 2011, 07:22 AM~19825610
> *They won't allow you to personalize in the AAA ### style.    Your plates do look good though.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Ted, I like em too. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Feb 9 2011, 04:58 PM~19829729
> *years ago i had an impala that i got with newer plates i then painted them the colores of the car. i got pulled over the next day and got a ticket for altering state property i said fine how about if i make them the old yellow/black? i was told by the cop and the judge that is is illegal to mess with car plates becuse even though you payed for them they are still state property and can not be altered under state law :angry:
> *


So if l had a set of these made to match my newer car lic plates l would get a ticket? :dunno:


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

this is what I think im gonna do
I'm gonna go to get customized regular white 3 number 3 letters license plates to the dmv...then order the black and yellow with the same letters and numbers ..go back to dmv said the stickers on my license plates dissapear... get new stickers month and year put them on the black ones and u r set....... when u get pull over the and cops run ur plates its gonna come back with the same info right....?i know they are not gonna b originals .. just for looks... what u think ... good or bad?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tranquilo72_@Feb 10 2011, 09:58 AM~19836104
> *this is what I think im gonna do
> I'm gonna go to get customized regular white  3 number 3 letters license plates to the dmv...then order the black and yellow with the same letters and numbers ..go back to dmv said the stickers on my license plates dissapear... get new stickers month and year  put them on the black ones and u r set....... when u get pull over the and cops run ur plates its gonna come back with the same info right....?i know they are not gonna b originals .. just for looks...  what u think ... good or bad?
> *



you wont have to go back for new stickers. when you pick up your new plates from dmv the just staple the new tags that are in little bags to your new registration and you would put them on your custom plates.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHY PAY SUM FOOL AT THE SWAPMEET $300 TO MAKE'UM,BUY YOUR PERSONALIZED PLATES,BUY A CAN OF SATIN BLACK PAINT,DIGITIZE THE LETTERS FROM BLUE TO YELLOW AT THE NEAREST DECAL SHOP,ONLY GOTTA GET THE "CALIFORNIA" THE RIGHT SIZE,DONE,CANN'T COMPLAIN CUS THE LETTERS ARE RAISED O.G PLATES THAT ARE REG TO THE RYDE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THESE ARE SUM THAT I MADE,BUT ON FLAT BLK PLASTIC PLATES


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Feb 10 2011, 06:35 PM~19839533
> *WHY PAY SUM FOOL AT THE SWAPMEET $300 TO MAKE'UM,BUY YOUR PERSONALIZED PLATES,BUY  A CAN OF SATIN BLACK PAINT,DIGITIZE THE LETTERS FROM BLUE TO YELLOW AT THE NEAREST DECAL SHOP,ONLY GOTTA GET THE "CALIFORNIA" THE RIGHT SIZE,DONE,CANN'T COMPLAIN CUS THE LETTERS ARE RAISED O.G PLATES THAT ARE REG TO THE RYDE..... :thumbsup:
> *




because they will look like you spray painted a peice of plastic and put stickers :wow: you can tell from a mile away they are not right :wow:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LIKE I MENTIONED B4,THE ONES ON THE FRONT OF MY RYDE ARE ON PLASTIC,THE 1'S OM MY LADIES RYDE HAVE BEEN ON THIER FOR THE PAST 4 YRS...








LEGIT PLATES :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

this place will make a blk n yellow plate for 80 bucks a piece.
http://www.licenseplates.tv/ 

but what l wanna know, is if l make a copy of the exact plates of my registered California white and blue plate in a black and yellow plate, put them back on my 2007 suburban that the plates are registered to, will l still get hasled for having old plates on a newer car?


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 10 2011, 12:23 PM~19836629
> *you wont have to go back for new stickers. when you pick up your new plates from dmv the just staple the new tags that are in little bags to your new registration and you would put them on your custom plates.
> *




hell yea thanks i forgot that shit... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

If you dont drive your car every day, you can probably get away with it for a bit. Once a cop is behind you , the lack of reflective paint on your plates would get you pulled over instantly.

I got pulled over 2 yrs ago on my 56 VW Bus, which I probably drove once every 2 months, and had to pay a $680 ticket (Tampering with Government property.) I was charged with a Felony and was dropped to misdemeanor.

A felony would have cost me $2500 restitution and 14 months in Jail




```
Altered or forged license plates or decals; use as evidence of knowledge.
Any person who, with fraudulent intent, alters any license plate or decal issued by the Department or by any other state, forges or counterfeits any license plate or decal purporting to have been issued by the Department under the provisions of this title or by any other state under a similar law or who, with fraudulent intent, alters, falsifies, or forges any assignment thereof, or who holds or uses any license plate or decal knowing it to have been altered, forged, or falsified, shall be guilty of a Class 1 misdemeanor.
The owner of a vehicle who operates it while it displays altered or forged license plates or decals shall be presumed to have knowledge of the alteration or forgery.
```


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 9 2011, 12:56 AM~19824464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get these and
are they legal through DMV.
Sure would like to have some........


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Feb 10 2011, 10:40 PM~19842154
> *this place will make a blk n yellow plate for 80 bucks a piece.
> http://www.licenseplates.tv/
> 
> ...


I'm sure it would get noticed on a newer ride.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 11 2011, 06:18 AM~19843336
> *I'm sure it would get noticed on a newer ride.
> *



:yes: :yes: they never came on something that new, it would stand out alot. i think you would get pulled over for sure :wow:


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 11 2011, 08:54 AM~19843744
> *:yes:  :yes: they never came on something that new, it would stand out alot. i think you would get pulled over for sure :wow:
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 11 2011, 09:54 AM~19843744
> *:yes:  :yes: they never came on something that new, it would stand out alot. i think you would get pulled over for sure :wow:
> *


 :uh: HELL YEA YOU WOULD,NEW CAR,WHITE PLATES
70'S EARLY 80'S,BLUE PLATES
60'S BLACK
50'S YELLOW
WELL HERE IN CALI


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

btw, a car isn't finished until it has YOM plates :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 10 2011, 09:17 PM~19841455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> this place will make a blk n yellow plate for 80 bucks a piece.
> http://www.licenseplates.tv/[/url
> 
> I tried contacting this company that makes thes plate for my 64, but does anyone know if its just for one custom plate or for a set? anyone dod business from them. LMK Thanks


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Feb 18 2011, 04:02 PM~19903959
> *I tried contacting this company that makes thes plate for my 64, but does anyone know if its just for one custom plate or for a set? anyone dod business from them. LMK Thanks
> *


Prices posted are for singles. If you want a set, order two plates.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

was out in my 66 today. chp pulled along side on motorcycle, he must have run my plate. he said where did you get that plate and i told him it was a personalized plate from the 60s. he laughed and rode off


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have the OG black plates for my 63, but it hasnt been registered in CA since 2003... to register it with the same plates do i have to pay any extra fees?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Feb 28 2011, 07:59 PM~19984643
> *I have the OG black plates for my 63, but it hasnt been registered in CA since 2003... to register it with the same plates do i have to pay any extra fees?
> *


 if it matches all the paper work for the car you good.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 28 2011, 09:01 PM~19984664
> *if it matches all the paper work for the car you good.
> *


cool, thanx


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 28 2011, 07:44 PM~19984448
> *was out in my 66 today. chp pulled along side on motorcycle, he must have run my plate. he said where did you get that plate and i told him it was a personalized plate from the 60s. he laughed and rode off
> *


    
Nice avatar.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 5 2011, 11:12 AM~20022018
> *
> Nice avatar.
> *


----------

